# Cd!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!!!! Congratulations and well done! 

Golden Retriever Agility & Obedience are where something as big as a CD are usually announced    but here works too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!! Congrats!!
Is this your Novice A dog?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome<:

Congrats on the new title<:


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Well Done!! Congrats!!
> Is this your Novice A dog?


Nope Novice B. 

Thank you everyone! i'm happy about it. except the 187 score... the knucklehead... on to open... yesh.


----------



## Mo_ (Nov 12, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations and well done!
> 
> Golden Retriever Agility & Obedience are where something as big as a CD are usually announced    but here works too.



sorry!!! thanks!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

